# 5 X 100 - Wheels 18"



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

*Smart*
• High quality, vehicle-specific, exact fitments
• All wheels manufactured using strict quality control standards
• Wheels meet or exceed all industry standards including TUV and JWL
*Cost*-*Effective*, *Convenient*
• All necessary hardware (lugs, center caps, centering rings, etc.)
included at no charge (unless the wheel is designed to use OEM
hardware) More Info below
• Switch at your convenience (and at no cost) between your
different Tire & Wheel Packages (race, snow, or street)
• Detailed Installation Instructions included

*Professional Mount & Balance*
• Free scratchless mounting
• Free hidden weight balancing (Stick
on Weights on backside of wheel only)
• Free Hunter Road Force™ balancing

.


 Wheel & Tire packages are
mounted and balanced with Road Force
Hunter Balancing and if required, include
new lug hardware, Hubcentric Rings,
Center Caps and Rubber Valve Stems
(where Applicable). When purchasing
only wheels, valve stems are not
typically included. Your local installer
can install new valves when you have
your tires installed.


.


............

.


............

.

Mk IV Wheel Gallery
the Wheel Thread
Wheel Weights

.
.



.


As Moderator of The Wheel & Tire Forum, I ask
that if you require my technical input, please
include my name, *Eric* as the 1st word in your
post/question Topic Title.
If at all possible, Please refrain from Emailing Me.


_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:20 PM 11-24-2004_


----------



## Eric @ TIRE RACK (Jan 27, 2000)

...
*18"* By Weight

16-17 LBS
18X7.5 5-100 ET38 SSR GT1# $399.00
18X8 5-100 ET32 SSR COMP 439.00
18-19 LBS
18X8 5-100 ET32 BBS RC 531.00
18X8.5 5-100 ET35 BBS RGR 604.00*
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL 350.00
18X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT2 472.00 
18X8 5-100 ET32 SSR GT7-H S 459.00
20-21 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 BBS RE 595.00 
18X8 5-100 ET40 BBS RS-GT 710.00 
22-23 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ASA AR1 219.00
18X7.5 5-100/110 ET40 ASA JS5 159.00
18X7.5 5-100/112 ET35 ASA JS5 159.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 BOR T-CA 165.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-VM2# 169.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 BOR T-VS# 179.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SL3 740.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ HYDRA 304.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 OZ RECORD 340.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 SE TEKNO# 175.00
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 SE FOX 2 165.00
18X8.5 5-100 ET35 SSW SP1# 415.00*
24-25 LBS
18X8 5-100 ET35 ASA JH3 209.00 
18X8.5 5-100 ET30 BBS CH 523.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 229.00 
18X7 5-100 ET35 MM HT3 224.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ ANTARES 339.00
18X8 5-100/112 ET35 OZTITAN# 259.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ CANYON 324.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ SUPGT 325.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ CANYON2PL 584.00 
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 3PC SSR GT3 519.00
18X8 5-100 ET37 3PC SSR GT10 560.00 
26-27 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI RIVA2PC 419.00* 
18X7.5 5-100 ET35 MFS BOR T-TS 219.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EVO5# 199.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM MM-S# 209.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM-S SPORT# 249.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM11-3 229.00 
18X7 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 189.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM SPID II 195.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 OZ GAL3 663.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 SE TK5# 149.00 
28-29 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI WIND# 199.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI LUNA# 209.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI INOX 309.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 4 279.00 
18X8 5-100 ET38 ATI ALP 299.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM ACTION 239.00 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-R 225.00
18X7 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 225.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM F20 239.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R6 249.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R9 279.00
30-31 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 ATI 9RAZZE 249.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MM EV-S 225.00
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R8 289.00
34-35 LBS 
18X8 5-100 ET35 MODA R10 299.00
* Not yet verified to fit 337/20th AE/GLI
# = Discontinued but currently in stock

.

Prices Subject to Change
Check .com
for up to date pricing.
19" Wheels

.

...............









............
............









............

.
.
.



.




_Modified by Eric @ TIRE RACK at 2:58 PM 11-24-2004_


----------

